# Sportsmans Warehouse-Browning A-Bolt Medallion for $499



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

This seems like a really good deal to me($300 of MSRP). If I could afford one I would go and pick one up. Sale starts Dec. 10 I believe.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal to me. I have a Browning A-Bolt in the Stainless Stalker model and it's a nice firearm. I'll have to ask the wife what _she_ paid for it....


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw that they also have a browning BPS 20 inch barrel for 199! thats a smokin deal if you ax me.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's the flyer if anyone is interested. There's some other good deals on it too.

http://marketing.sportsmanswarehouse.com/repository/document/flyer/Christmas2_ICE.pdf


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Here's the flyer if anyone is interested. There's some other good deals on it too.
> 
> http://marketing.sportsmanswarehouse.com/repository/document/flyer/Christmas2_ICE.pdf


Thanks! That A Bolt looks mighty appealing!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a question. My 22-250 is a Browning Medalion w/B.O.S.S. would this be the same as the A-bolt?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> I have a question. My 22-250 is a Browning Medalion w/B.O.S.S. would this be the same as the A-bolt?


Should be. I would assume it was an Eclipse A-bolt though, seems those are the most common 22-250 Brownings to have the BOSS. The 22-250 isnt listed here , but they are Medallion rifles with a BOSS
http://www.browning.com/products/catalo ... n-firearms

How do you like it Larry? I was actually eyeing the 22-250.

BTW, I think we need to start a poll on coming up with a new avatar for ya o-||


----------



## backpacker (Mar 1, 2008)

Any of you guys happen to know if Browning still makes firearms in Belgium/Portugal or are they predominantly made in Japan now?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I went down and fondled one today, not bad, it does not have the BOSS though and I think they have all been made in Japan for over 20 years I think. 
The BPS were all sold out by 2 when I got there.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Bax* said:


> luv2fsh&hnt":g66lasag]I have a question. My 22-250 is a Browning Medalion w/B.O.S.S. would this be the same as the A-bolt?[/quote]
> Should be. I would assume it was an Eclipse A-bolt though said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

backpacker said:


> Any of you guys happen to know if Browning still makes firearms in Belgium/Portugal or are they predominantly made in Japan now?


Japan makes more of the models than other countries do (all the bolt action rifles are made there), but there is still quite a few models being produced in Portugal or Belgium/Portugal. You can see how it breaks down here:

http://www.browning.com/customerservice/qna/detail.asp?id=90

8)


----------



## backpacker (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks Wind, just what I was looking for. Had checked out the Browning site before I posted but didn't find that.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is an FYI on the BOSS and being super loud. YOu can call Browning up and order a boss without the muzzlebrake for around $20 or so. I did the exact thing a year or two ago for my Win M70 7MM Rem Mag. Your gun will kick harder without the muzzlebrake, but your ears wil thank you...And you will be able to dial it in for your load the same way.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

bigpapacow said:


> Here is an FYI on the BOSS and being super loud. YOu can call Browning up and order a boss without the muzzlebrake for around $20 or so. I did the exact thing a year or two ago for my Win M70 7MM Rem Mag. Your gun will kick harder without the muzzlebrake, but your ears wil thank you...And you will be able to dial it in for your load the same way.


Thanks for that info. I am not real concerned with recoil with the 22-250 but the crack of the shot kills my ears.


----------

